# Walls don't line up.



## DeputyAFD (Jun 28, 2009)

I dont knoe if this is the correct forum but I thought I'd try here. I have an interior stairway to finish, the problem is this. I removed the door at the foot of the stairs and opened up the stair well. I remoced the stud from the wall next to the closet door, thats when I noticed the closet framing is anywhere from 1/2 to 5/8 of an inch proud of the stairwell wall. I hope you can understand with the pics. My question is how do I even this out to repair the wallboard and the apply the skirt board without having a bumpout at the bottom of the skirt board? I hope I have explained this well enough for you guys to offer suggestions.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Will there be a paint color change*

Or will you paint the walls all the same and up the stairs? The only solution I see it to put a decorative trim board where the stud was and have a surface difference one side to the other. You don't want to redo the walls up the stairs. That wouldn't solve the problem any way you'd have to remove 1/2"... what a mess. Hide the difference with a trim. Paint it all the same or feature it with a contrast. It could have vertical beading, depending on your style. You could carry it across the header above if that makes sense also.:yes: .02 from bill


----------



## weswesterfield (Aug 30, 2009)

DeputyAFD said:


> I dont knoe if this is the correct forum but I thought I'd try here. I have an interior stairway to finish, the problem is this. I removed the door at the foot of the stairs and opened up the stair well. I remoced the stud from the wall next to the closet door, thats when I noticed the closet framing is anywhere from 1/2 to 5/8 of an inch proud of the stairwell wall. I hope you can understand with the pics. My question is how do I even this out to repair the wallboard and the apply the skirt board without having a bumpout at the bottom of the skirt board? I hope I have explained this well enough for you guys to offer suggestions.


 It doesn't look like you have too bad of a problem. I have used an electric planner for problems like this to level things out, however you end up chiseling out at both ends of your plaining because the blade lies in the center of the plain. Another option is to back cut your drywall to fit over the stud or you could use 1/4" dry wall.


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

*were it me...*

By looking at the door... it looks like it is not true... I can see a tappered gap all the way down... I personaly would remove the door, door frame, drywall for a few inches or so to the left of the door and re-install the door so the jack studs and frame are flush.. I know it is a lot more work, though I am certen that it would look alot better.

Ralph


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You need to show whats on the opposite side of the door where the 1st picture cuts off. If the corner is close take out the door and do what is needed to even it out all the way to corner. re sheetrock and then install the door. Other then that can't help with out more info.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i hate hackers lol, what would i do if that was my job?it's hard to say seeing it sideways so i laid down to view it,when i wokeup it came to me,

rip the moulding off and make yourself some new stuff, compensating for the bump out, or figure out why he screwed the door up in the first place? but new trim wouldlook good imo


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jan 25, 2010)

I would add another layer of drywall to the stairway to make it flush with what you have. Anything else is mickey mouse. JMO


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> I would add another layer of drywall to the stairway to make it flush with what you have. Anything else is mickey mouse. JMO


I agree.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> I would add another layer of drywall to the stairway to make it flush with what you have. Anything else is mickey mouse. JMO





mwhafner said:


> I agree.


You might want to check the date of post before both of you posted the last post on this thread was 9-05-09. It Happened to me before also. I just thought I would point that out. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yah and besides*

Deputy AFD, the OP never posted a reply, so chances are we're just talking amongst ourselves...again.:blink: bill


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Me Too*

I have run into a similar situation with my den remodel. See pics in Gallery.
I had to cut special trim to adjust for the new sheetrock I hung to relplace the old wood paneling that was in the den.
The door frames were custom made to fit the width of the wall with the thin paneling. I had a gap to close with the new trim so I made my own and made my own rosettes. I still have to paint the rock and trim before I install the 5 point starts in the rosettes.

I did this so I would not have to buy new doors.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> You might want to check the date of post before both of you posted the last post on this thread was 9-05-09. It Happened to me before also. I just thought I would point that out. :yes:


If the OP works at the same pace that I do, he's still probably pondering his dilemma... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

